# Farm houses and country house - Ireland



## biggerdigger (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm new on the forum but I have been following your urbex adventures with much interest over the last few months. I am a delivery driver in North Norfolk and have spied a few good places that I have decided to explore over the next few weeks. Meanwhile I found some pics that I took on holiday in Ireland in '04 - please be kind to this newbie

Country House






Attached stables/ out buildings










And several old farm houses (and there are lots!!)















Oh and a castle, in the middle of knowhere!!


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hi biggerdigger.*

Welcome to Dp mate 
I think we can safely say this place is derelict ok.
Do you know any history of the place ?.
I bet in it's day it was somthing special.
Thanks for posting and look forward to ur next post.
SK


----------



## biggerdigger (Jun 16, 2010)

No history, sorry it was years ago before I'd even heard of urbex!!, I think its in County Galway.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely selection of derelict buildings. Some interesting stuff there.
Welcome from me too.


----------



## losttom (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi from me too, im quite often in the norfolk area


----------



## biggerdigger (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi losttom, funny that, because I used to live in leicester!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 17, 2010)

Oooooooooooh forget about me wanting to move up north, seeing these, I now want to move to Ireland.  Love that first pic of the mansion house, the castle bits, and all the various houses.  

Looks like a lovely place to explore. **goes off to ask Mendo if he can get a transfer to ireland**

 Sal


----------



## Faing (Jun 17, 2010)

Failte go DP. Anyone heading over looking for abandoned farms, castles etc won't be disappointed.We got a milion of them. Generly, if you ask the owners they ar only to glad to let yo takepictures.we got a few near my housethat attract many people wit camers and mettle detcters, so longa as yo ask its genrly ok.
So Hi.
checkout this site, go limerick and then oldabbey,that is my neighbors oldabbey,there use to be a mansion onsite but prevous farmer demolshed it to bild a bunglow! twas a disgrace, he did billdoze the library and everthing into the ground for hardcore.but the abbey remains remain.

http://www.abandonedireland.com/start.html


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome from the IOM, biggerdigger 



Faing said:


> Failte go DP. Anyone heading over looking for abandoned farms, castles etc won't be disappointed.We got a milion of them. Generly, if you ask the owners they ar only to glad to let yo takepictures.we got a few near my housethat attract many people wit camers and mettle detcters, so longa as yo ask its genrly ok.
> So Hi.
> checkout this site, go limerick and then oldabbey,that is my neighbors oldabbey,there use to be a mansion onsite but prevous farmer demolshed it to bild a bunglow! twas a disgrace, he did billdoze the library and everthing into the ground for hardcore.but the abbey remains remain.
> 
> http://www.abandonedireland.com/start.html



What a great website! I'll definitely be saving this for a future trip to Ireland. So many places I want to visit! Thanks!


----------

